# [Solved]Converting .bmap fonts to PC fonts format?



## jch02140

Hi,

I am new here and would like to get some help with the .bmap fonts.

I try to install the bmap fonts in Mac OS X but the system doesn’t seems to recognize them... The files I copied are coming straight from a Mac font CD.. so I guess the resource forks should be included...

There are two files for each style of font: one with no extension and the other with .bmap as the extension name...

If anyone can help me out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Inactive

*Re: Converting .bmap fonts to PC fonts format?*

i have used crossfont in the past with success on converting mac fonts to a pc format.


----------



## jch02140

*Re: Converting .bmap fonts to PC fonts format?*

Thanks freddy 

The program works


----------

